# Aushub!



## irgendwasnettes (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo!

Noch ist es Wiese  Wir planen seit langem an "unserem" Teich und haben uns für Naturagart entschieden (dachten wir). Aushub machen lassen, messen, Teichfolie kommen lassen, verlegen, pflanzen, wasser....

Alle Größen sind berechenbar bis auf den Aushub. Die Angebote gehen von unrealistisch bis massiv teuer. Gibt es Vergleichswert? Vielleicht eine Tabelle die die Kosten für Aushub und Abfuhr listet?

Unser Teich soll eine Oberfläche von ca. 150 m² haben. ca. 40% Davon sind flache Zonen, der Rest geht bis auf 1,70 - wird so ca. 160 - 180 m³ Wasser und natürlich auch Erde.

Von der Erde werden wir nur einen kleinen Teil im Grundstück unterbringen können - weil sie A. nicht gut ist und B. alles schon gestaltet ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee was ein erfahrenes Unternehmen für den Aushub hier in Süddeutschland nimmt?

Danke und Grüße aus Sulzbach
Peter


----------



## olafkoi (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Peter als erstes einmal 
[left:61c5cbf01a]http://www.cheesebuerger.de/images/more/schilder/s006.gif[/left:61c5cbf01a]

Geb uns doch einmal ein Paar Bilder oder Rahmendaten   .
Naturagard ? was bedeutet das Filter? Folie? oder    

Wäre klasse wenn du uns aufklären kannst.

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Silke (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo,
@Olaf: so wie ich verstanden habe, will Peter lediglich einen Preis für 1m3 Bodenaushub + Abtransport. Und die Firma naturagart sollte eigentlich bekannt sein (www.naturagart.de)
Vergleichswerte gibt es kaum. Da hilft nur, möglichst viele Angebote einholen und dann das beste nehmen.


----------



## olafkoi (10. Sep. 2005)

Hi Silke 

Ist mir schon klar gewesen   
Es gibt aber leuts die eventuell vorhaben einen Teich  neu oder umzubauen und da kann jeder Tread hilfreich sein   
Und außerdem kann man so eventuelle Fehler vermeiden, da hier mehrere sind die mit Naturagard erfahrung haben   

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Silke (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Olaf,
na dann ist ja gut  .
Ich will im Frühjahr auch einen Teich bauen, so ca. 60 m3. Da werde ich einen Tiefbauer vor Ort nehmen.
Ist bei naturagart der Aushub mit im Preis oder kann man das extern machen? Wahrscheinlich beides, sonst wäre die Frage ja sinnlos  
Ich würde es wie o.a. machen. Es wäre hilfreich, wenn der Tiefbauer sowas schon mal gemacht hat, denn es sind ja doch etliche Feinarbeiten dabei.


----------



## Annett (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Peter,

auch von mir Willkommen in unserem Forum!
Zu Deiner Frage.
Das wichtigste, was Du wissen mußt, sind die m³/t an Aushub...
Nur so, kann ein relativ verbindliches Angebot der Firmen gemacht werden.
Wir haben unseren Teich selbst ausgehoben (mit eigenen Bagger und großen Hängern, deshalb könnte ich nur Preise für Bauschutt vom Hausausbau raussuchen).
Den "Luxus" eigener Bagger kann sich sicherlich fast keiner leisten, und bei 150m² ist man da auch mit einem mietbaren Minibagger eine ganze Weile beschäfftigt!
Lass Dir mal Angebote machen, wer wieviel Euro pro m³/t tatsächlichen Aushub auf dem LKW oder im Container liegend haben möchte!
Oftmals sind Container günstiger, weil der Fahrer nicht den halben Tag mit Warten verbringt...

Oder Du findest einen, der Dir einen Komplettpreis bietet (dabei wäre ich persöhnlich vorsichtig, weil dann alles schnellschnell gehen muß, damit er noch etwas verdient).
Wichtig ist in meinen Augen, das Ihr einen erfahrenen Baggerfahrer findet, der ein "Grabenräumschild" mitbringt! 
Nur damit lassen sich die langsam abfallenden Schrägen ordentlich modellieren. 
Sonst arbeitet Ihr bei der Größe noch tagelang per Hand hinterher...
Auch solltet Ihr dem Baggerfahrer klar machen können, was Ihr wollt... und das Ihr das Sagen habt!
Nicht von wegen "schon tausendmal gemacht" oder "ich mach das schon"...
Wenn nachher ein Bombenkrater den Garten ziert, habt Ihr absolut nichts gekonnt ;-)

@Silke
soweit ich weiß koordiniert NG zwar den Bau zur Not sogar per Webcam... aber baggern usw. machen die eher weniger (eher sogar gar nicht).
Sie müßten dann ja noch nebenher ein großes Bauunternehmen ihr eigen nennen.
Obwohl :-k wenn ich mir die Bilder von deren Teichbauten so anschaue.. das werden die doch nicht alles an Fremdfirmen vergeben haben *grübbel*.
Da wird wohl bloß einen gezielt Anfrage Klarheit schaffen.


----------



## Silke (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo, ja genau Anett. Auf das richtige "Material" kommt es an. Ich war gerade auf der Nordbau ( Baumesse in Neumünster). Da gibt es die tollsten Baggerschilde - rumrum in alle Richtungen und Neigungen schwenkbar! Damit kriegt man ein fast perfektes Profil hin. Keine Kanten und Absätze, sondern richtig schön rund modelliert.


----------



## irgendwasnettes (10. Sep. 2005)

Hallo!

Na da geht ja was hier 

Also Naturagart liefert die Folie, Vlies, Technik und Pflanzen. Zusätzlich übernehmen die die Planung und Bauleitung. Bauleitung per Video (quasi)! - das ist ja alles in Ordnung und die Preise sind auch ok aber das Preisbeispiel ala naturagart zum Thema Bagger und Aushub hinkt gewaltig. Selber baggern ist mir zu riskant.

Bilder vom Grundstück gibt es ein paar auf irgendwasnettes.de. Einen Plan hab ich auch mal "hingelegt" irgendwasnettes.de/grundriss_teich.htm

Die Baggerjungs in der Gegend machen alles andere als einen professionellen Eindruck. Die Frage nach dem Umgang mit einer Grabräumschaufel erntet meist nur fragende __ Blicke. Der einzige der per Referenz einen Plan hat ist astronomisch teuer auch ohne den Aushub! 

Das mit dem Container ist nicht schlecht, aber das wären ja mindestens 7 10 m³ Container Bauschutt - das sind locker 1200,- nur der Aushub! Ist das eine reale Vorstellung?

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Peter,

ein Herzlich Willkommen von mir hier....

Warum traust Du dir nicht zu, selber zu Baggern? ?
Bei mir am Teich, habe ich das auch gemacht und ich kann dir sagen, es war nicht schwer und hat noch riesen Spaß gemacht.

Du kannst genau bestimmen, wie und wo Du was haben willst. 
Allerdings würde ich die Feinarbeiten nicht mit einen Bagger durchführen, sonder per Hand durchführen.

Nun mal zum Preis der Container...ich weiß ja nicht wie die Preise bei euch liegen, aber bei uns wollten Sie *800,00€* für einen* 8m³ *Container haben!


P.S.
Mietpreis für Minibagger: 8 Stunden - 120,00 inkl. Steuer.
Preisgünstiger geht es nicht mehr!


----------



## olafkoi (11. Sep. 2005)

Re Peter 

Also bei uns in Hamburg gibt dat Firmen die Zahlen dir sogar einen kleinen Betrag für Füllboden Mutterboden und Erde sind Reyc. Betriebe.
Suche doch einfach mal nach abbruch und Recyfirmen in deiner Nähe  

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich weiß ja nicht, was Ihr da als Inhalt des Containers angegeben habt... aber 800€ ?   
Wir haben so 7,5m³ Container mit Bauschutt für 75 bis max. 100€ mit allem drum und dran bei uns stehen gehabt.. mehrfach und tagelang!
Natürlich kann bei Euch die Deponie etwas weiter entfernt liegen... aber Ihr habt doch keinen Sondermüll beim Teichaushub zu Tage befördert, oder? 
Es kann ja nichts schaden, sich mal in den Gelben Seiten umzusehen.
Und beim örtlichen Müllentsorgungsunternehmen anzufragen...
Als wir über Abriss oder nicht unseres Lehmhauses gegrübbelt haben, war tatsächlich die Abfuhr in Containern günstiger!


----------



## Thorsten (11. Sep. 2005)

Hi Annett,

nene Sondermüll haben wir keinen...ich habe hier zwei Kostenvoranschläge eingeholt, beide lagen bei 700-800 €

Die Standzeit des Container war recht uninteressant. 
Bis zu 4 Wochen oder auch nur einen Tag, der Preis blieb gleich.


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten,

der Preis ist echt unglaublich!! 
Aber da Peter aus einer anderen Ecke Deutschlands kommt, muß es bei ihm ja nicht so teuer werden...


----------



## juergen-b (12. Sep. 2005)

irgendwasnettes schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Unser Teich soll eine Oberfläche von ca. 150 m² haben. ca. 40% Davon sind flache Zonen, der Rest geht bis auf 1,70 - wird so ca. 160 - 180 m³ Wasser und natürlich auch Erde.
> 
> ...



hallo peter,

zuerst mal befreie dich von dem gedanken daß m³ wasser = m³ erde  ist  

die erde wird ca. doppelt soviel wie dein teichvolumen, da sie sich beim ausgraben entspannt und vorher verdichtet war.

ich habe gerade über container ca. 20t für meinen umbau wegfahren lassen.

8m³ container = 59€
inhalt wenn lehmartig je tonne 22€
inhalt wenn sandig je tonne 11€

und 10€ trinkgeld an den fahrer der ersten mulde - und schon war der inhalt sandig  :razz: 

gruß 
jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (12. Sep. 2005)

Grüß dich Jürgen, :razz: 

also ich muss festellen das die Unterschiede gewaltig sind.
Bei mir wurde garnicht ein Tonnenpreis angegeben.

Es gab nur ein Festpreis, egal ob Sand-Lehm oder Mutterboden.

Allerdings sollte bei solch einer Abrechnung wie bei Dir, nur im trockenen gearbeitet und abgefahren werden, sonst kann es recht teuer werden. 

Aber unglaublich wieviel Unterschiede es gibt...



P.S.
Da uns das zu teuer war, haben wir den Mutterboden anderweitig verarbeitet...ein Hochbeet hat uns die Abfuhr erspart.


----------

